# calling all those who have taken Levsin/Levbib/Hyoscyamine



## m_m_forth (Oct 21, 2003)

Hi there:I have recently heard of some people experiencing relief from taking Hyoscyamine/levbid/levsin (which are all actually the same). Can you tell me how things works for you and what kind of side effects you experience. I am IBS-D. Do you think this would work for me? Thanks.


----------



## MaryR (Oct 26, 2003)

Hi, I have been on Levbid before and took it for quite a while. It did help me in the beginning because I was having spasms but they subsided and after a while I quit taking them. I was told by my pharmacist that it tends to dry you out like an antihistamine throughout your body, which I did have that side effect. So now I only take it when I need it. I have enough problems without adding another. By the way I have IBS-C. Anyway, that has been my experience with it. You may have to try it to see if it helps you.


----------



## hiimsuzzie (Jul 3, 2003)

I took it for 2.5 weeks. I had no side effects. It helped my D a little - I only had D for two or three hours in the morning instead of all day, and I felt ok most of the afternoon. My doc switched me off of it to try nortriptyline, which worked completely. Good luck!


----------



## boxgirl73 (Jul 5, 2002)

Hi. I'm on Levsin/SL which is a pill you take when having a spasm that goes under your tongue and dissolves faster into your body. It really helps. Before, I wouldn't be able to move my pain was so bad! Unfortunately, there's nothing that prevents our spasms. Wish there was but until then, Levsin works when they come on. There can be side effects such as dry mouth, blurred vision, dizziness, constipation. I only get dry mouth-really only get thirsty afterwards and that's it. Good luck. Hope they work for you


----------

